# Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?



## zandermouse (2. Januar 2009)

@all EX-Marlinhoffer,

mich würde einmal interessieren mit welchen Lures Ihr
einen Blue Marlin gefangen habt. Außerdem wär ich wahnsinnig
daran interessiert, zu erfahren, was beim Riggen des Lures so
zu beachten ist. Welche Montage verwendet Ihr: Einzelhaken- oder Doppelhakenmontage. 

Das Marlin- Mag hat folgende Lure-Empfehlungen::q

1. Mold Craft Wide Range
2. Mold Craft Super Chugger
3. Pakula Lumo Sprocket 
4. Ilander Lure or Hawaiian Eye 
5. Copa Fishing Lures' Tado
6. Joe Yee Super Plunger
7. Marlin Magic Ruckus 
8. Black Bart 1656
9. Bob Schneider's Yap
10. Any small jet or bullet on the shotgun

Welches sind Eure 3 Favoriten ?
Es können auch Naturködermontagen oder Kombinationen aus
Natur- und Kunstködern genannt werden. Ich wollte einfach mal
wissen, was zu 100% funktioniert, da ich nur einige Lures
mitnehmen kann.#c

Danke schon jetzt für Eure Antworten !

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## Marlin1 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Hey Zander,

wenn du Blue Marlin fangen willst, oder kannst, dann nimm ruhig
Lures mit. Bei allen anderen Marlin oder Billfischarten, wirst du mit Lures aber ziemlich verweifeln.
Oder zuallermindest viele Fehlbisse haben.

Tja, die Supi Dupi Lurehitparade ......:v

Schau mal in welcher Reihenfolge die Preisklasse der Lures ist,
dann schau dir nochmal die Hitliste an.

Was ich sagen will, die billigsten Lures sind deshalb ganz vorne, weil die Charterkapitäne diese bevorzugt fischen, da hält sich der (finanziele) Schmerz beim Verlust in Grenzen. :vik:

Natürlich fangen die Lures die am meisten gefischt werden auch die meisten Fische.

Das bestätigt wieder meine These, ein Lure muß zuerst Angler fangen, erst danach fängt er Fische !!|supergri

So, jetzt weißt du genau Bescheid, oder ??  #c

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## serviola (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Reinhold,

treffsicher wie immer.
Der BBC von Williamson, welcher für die zwei dicksten IGFA Rekorde der Blue's steht ist nicht mal auf der Liste.
TzTzTzTzzzz?


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Hi, oder Du liest den alten Thread
mal durch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35927&page=2

Besten Gruß,
Gernot :m


----------



## serviola (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Gernot,
prima Lektüre.

immer wieder gut sich die Tips abzuholen.


----------



## zandermouse (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

@all,

also den alten Thread habe ich mir selbstverständlich
durchgelesen. Aber wir schreiben bekanntlich jetzt das
Jahr 2009 und nicht mehr 2004. Ich hatte eigendlich gehofft,
dass der eine oder andere Hilfesuchende von damals, inzwischen
ein paar Erfahrungen gesammelt hat. Wenn ich mich seit 2004
so wenig anglerisch weiterentwickelt hätte, würde ich mir ein anderesHobby suchen, weil zwecklos. 
Ne, im Ernst und Nichts für Ungut, der derzeitige Erkenntnisstand zwingt
einen (zugegebenermaßen) Anfänger wie mich dazu, auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.
Das heißt im Besonderen, das mir die Zeit und das Geld zu schade sind, um
irgendeinen Plastikschrott herumzuschleppen, ohne zu wissen, was
damit schon gefangen wurde. Deswegen werde ich erst ein paar Skipjacks
fangen und diese dann selber riggen, weil hier Keiner einen sinnvollen
Beitrag leisten kann, der einem Anfänger wenigstens ein bisschen Vertrauen
in Kunstköder vermitteln kann. Mir kommt das hier so vor,
als wenn sich alle beim Skipper bedient haben und dann nicht schlecht
staunten, das tatsächlich etwas gefangen wurde. So bin ich eben nicht.

Vieleicht werde ich mir noch vom Gerd ein paar Big T Lures besorgen, weil der scheint zu wissen, was Marlinfangen bedeutet. 

Ohne Euch anmachen zu wollen, aber was hier rüberkommt, ist einfach Null und Nix.|gr:

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## serviola (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Zandermouse,

in aller Freundschaft, Reinhold bringt es doch auf den Punkt, die Köder fangen erstmal uns, und dann die Fische.

So alles entscheidende Unterschiede sind da auch zwischen 2003 und 2008 nicht. Das Fischen wurde doch seitdem nicht neu erfunden und mit Live Bait bist du eh am Besten aufgehoben. Allenfalls baut man doch ständig neues buntes Köderzeugs für uns Angler, aber juckt es den Fisch?

Also, a bisserl Geduld tut gut, vielleicht kommt ja auch noch der eine oder andere gute Beitrag.


----------



## Marlin1 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Hallo Zanderli,

du scheinst ja wirklich noch sehr Anfänger zu sein, nach der Ansage ....

Aber du kannst schon Thune riggen, da bin ich aber platt, das können die Plastikfischer eigentlich nie !!

Dann tu das und vergiss alles künstliche, mit Plastik fischen nur die, die es mit Naturköder nicht können.

Dafür ist Plastik halt sehr einfach, wenns ratscht hängt der Fisch
und bis es ratscht kann man auch noch schön schlafen.

Was denkst du eigentlich warum alle Lure Dealer Kataloge und alle Tackle Shops voller verschiedener Lures sind ??
Bestimmt weil es den ultimativen gibt, oder was meinst du ??

Aber wenn du doch die Hitparade schon gelesen hast, mußt du doch nur daran glauben und gut is .

Der liebe Gerhard Drescher wird für dich aber garantiert den passenden  Lure  von Big T haben, kaufe die ruhig.:q
Kannst ja dann mal berichten wie es dir damit ergangen ist.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## zandermouse (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Der liebe Gerhard Drescher wird für dich aber garantiert den passenden Lure von Big T haben, kaufe die ruhig.:q
> Kannst ja dann mal berichten wie es dir damit ergangen ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Reinhold


 
@ Serviola
@ Marlin1

Danke für Eure Antwort,

das bestätigt meinen sehr bescheidenen Erfahrungsschatz von
einigen, wenigen Sailfish- Fängen, dass das ganze Plastikgelumpe
nur den Angler fängt, jedoch nur manchmal den Fisch.
Ich denke, wenn sehr viele Fische migrieren und hungern,
haben Kunstköder eine Chance und das wahrscheinlich nur
in der Dämmerung.
Ja, ich habe bereits gelernt einen Thun zu riggen, weil ich
die einheimischen Fischer mag und die mich vielleicht auch.
Das richtige Fischen auf die großen Schwertträger wird meiner
Meinung nach, nur der zur Perfektion bringen, der sich mit Denen
einläßt, die seit Jahrhunderten davon ihren Lebensunterhalt
bestreiten. Es ist eben doch kein "Sport", der in erster Instanz
den "Betuchten" vorbehalten ist, sondern das Beobachten und Lernen
von der Natur und Denen, die das schon immer getan haben. |rolleyes    

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## zulu (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Das gelumpe braucht man einfach beim schleppen.

Die dinger sehen ja unter wasser in action ganz anders aus.

Da geht es meistens mehr um den kontrast zur wasseroberfläche, bewegung, blasenspur usw.

oder sehe ich das falsch?

Ich habe auch wenig marlinerfahrung, also gefangen wenig, probiert schon viel.

Die gegebenheiten sind nicht überall gleich.
Darum musste  für mich soetwas wie ein universalköder her.

Ich hab mir mein zeug auch erst so zusammengekauft und nebenher festgestellt, dass auf den meisten charterbooten  Ilander verwendet werden, sicher auch wegen der haltbarkeit. 
Die habe ich mir auch besorgt , sie fangen und sind auch schön leicht auf reisen.

Jetzt fische ich gerne stripgarnierte softhaeds.

Persönlich top finde ich chubby chugger und
super chugger. Farbe  z.b. 34 mackerel silver.

Wide range werde ich noch ausprobieren.

Die Moldcraft teile sind meine ultimativen lures für alle fische einschließlich blue marlin.

Schnell besorgt, 36 verschiedene farben, nicht so teuer leicht zu transportieren, recht haltbar .

Ich lasse auch immer andere köder hinterm boot laufen, also nicht nur moldcraft, aber die waren bei mir einfach am erfolgreichsten.

Ich frage die chartercapitäne immer nach ihren favoriten, 
da schwört doch jeder auf was anderes. 
Das kommt sicher auch auf das gebiet an in dem wir als reisende fischen.

Es gibt so schöne pics im internet, wo man genau sehen kann auf was die blues gehen.

 Olaf sein report und seine bilder sind da z.b. sehr aufschlussreich was den atlantik betrifft.

Ich würde da jetzt auch gerne  praktisch weiterforschen.
Aber wann kommt man schon dazu ?

schönen sonntag

Z.


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Hallo Zandemouse, 
  also das hier echt nichts rüberkommt kommt bei mir etwas unhöflich an.
  Kann natürlich sein dass ich das von Dir Geschriebene etwas falsch interpretiere, das geschriebene Wort ruft häufig andere Deutungen hervor als das gesprochene.

  Zum Riggen hast Du ja gelesen das es unterschiedlich Ansätze gibt. Feststehende Rigs,
  geschlaufte Haken, freilaufende Lures, usw.
  Aber mal zu Dir, es wäre sehr höfflich wenn Du dein Alter im Profil mal einstellen würdest.

  Ich kann da Zulu nur zustimmen
  Zum Lure, also ich würde auf jeden Fall zum Moldcraft  Super Chugger
http://www.moldcraftproducts.com/lures_SupChug.html raten.  
  Für die 4-5 Welle, also als long oder short Rigger, je nachdem was das Boot so kann…
http://www.pakula.com.au/Docs/Articles/A04 Art Trolling.html

  Ich finde die Dinger vibrieren so etwas von gut, aber Ansichtssache.

  Zum Rig  noch mal, also wenn Du releasen willst, dann ist der Einzelhaken besser und gefährdet den Mann mit der Zange weitaus weniger. Wenn Du im Wasser releasen kannst, binde die Zange an.#6

  Aber wo willst Du  eigentlich auf Marlin schleppen?


#h


----------



## Tortugaf (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Das natürliche Köder besser sind als ein Kunstköder habe ich schon an unseren Dorfteich gelernt, so wie jeder andere halbwegs wache Angler auch.  
Einige gute Gründe warum Plastik besser ist, sind ganz einfach zu finden. Die Dinger sehen einfach super aus , ich finde sie schön wie Kunstwerke u. kann sie mir immer wieder anschauen.:k:k:k
Die Farben , die Hologramme , der Chrom , die Augen, der Glanz des Stahl, die ganze Form, die Flexiblität, ist doch einmalig u. man sieht so was nur auf Big Game Boote o. im einigen Läden.
Es gibt auch viele Yachtbesitzer die auch nicht den Anspruch haben, unbedingt bei jeder Fahrt ein Marlin o .andere grosse Fisch auf die Schuppen zulegen.
Diese Lure sind auch eine super Deko u. keine Sauerei wie beim riggen, alles schön sauber u. kein Blut.
Überlegt doch mal |kopfkrat , wenn du mit einer super Braut auf dein schicken Boot ausfährst, dann die Angeln raus holst, ein armes kleines Fischchen aus den Wasser zerrst, es sogleich erschlägst , aufschlitzt um ihn einen riesigen Haken einzuverleiben u.am Ende wieder den Bauch u. Mund des Fisches zunähst, glaubt diese arme Frau sie mit Hanibal Lektor unterwegs.
Ich glaube das es besser wäre, eines von diesen schönen sauberen, glänzenden Dingern auszusetzen u. sich entspannt anderen Dingen zuwidmen
Ja u.eins noch, diese Plastikteile sind ja auch super zu anlocken der Fische, das ist meiner Meinung oft das wichtigste. :m

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## zandermouse (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Hallo Zandemouse,
> also das hier echt nichts rüberkommt kommt bei mir etwas unhöflich an.
> 
> Aber wo willst Du eigentlich auf Marlin schleppen?
> ...


 
@Rausreißer,

da Du der Ältere von uns beiden bist, gebührt es Dir auch,
Dich über meine Unhöflichkeit zu beschweren. Deswegen habe ich mein Alter ergänzt. Aber ich wollte nur fordernd rüberkommen und keines Falls unhöflich.#d

Ich möchte beim nächsten Tournament auf den Philippinen
auf Marlin schleppen und gewinnen. |supergri

Releasen werde ich nur Fische, die für die Wertung belanglos
sind, da der Fisch von der Jury gewogen werden muss.
Die realistische Fischgröße wird bei 200 kg liegen. 
Als Boote werden nur einheimische, traditionelle Fischerboote
zugelassen, um den Einheimischen keine Chance zu verbauen. Also Yachten mit Outrigger sind verboten.
Das macht die Sache für mich aber auch spannender.

Ich finde die Kohnaheads, die nicht nur eine Blasenspur
erzeugen, sondern auch abtauchen interessant. Werde
natürlich auch Deine Empfehlungen beherzigen.

@Tortugaf

Naja, da ich aus einer Ärztefamilie komme, ist der
Hang zum Riggen und dem Blut eine vorprogrammierte
Angelegenheit. Die schönen Mädchen dort sind nicht
zimperlich und nehmen meine Fische meistens aus.
Ich finde einen geriggten Skipjack als Livebait sehr
verführerisch, schon wegen des metallischen Glanzes.
Ist aber alles Ansichtssache und ich möchte natürlich so
viele Meinungen hören, wie möglich.

Was ist denn für Livebait besser: ein Circle Hook oder
ein ganz gewöhnlicher Big Game Haken ? 

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Ok alles Klar,
bei einem Ziel von 200 Kg, das sind so schlappe 440 pounds,
hast Du Großes vor,
Ehre wem Ehre gebührt #6

Die Form folgt der Funktion.

Und jedenfalls fangen sie :









Dann mal viel Erfolg,

Gernot #h

PS: War mein eigener Lure, nicht vom Boot...


----------



## Tortugaf (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Erst mal wüsch ich dir viel Glück #6 für dein Vorhaben,ist schon eine spannende Sache so ein Angeltunier. :vik:
Hier in Mexico an der Küste haben die Schönheiten auch kein grosses Problem mit toten Fischen,die Holden stehn recht gut im Leben.
Ich hatte aber irgendwie das Bedürfnis den Plastikkram vor der Verdammung zuretten u.dasThema aufzulockern|laola:                                mit einfachen Überlegungen.

war reine Entspanungspolitik  

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## zandermouse (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

@all,

bis auf die Köder von Gernot, überzeugen mich die meisten
Köder leider nicht. Das mag aber auch eine Glaubensfrage sein. Als kleine Aufmunterung hier einmal ein paar Zitate der Schmidt- Brüder: (Ist zwar English, aber ich will den Humor dieser Aussagen nicht mit einer schlechten Übersetzung verderben.)

“Lou Schmidt used to troll these huge bonito or skipjack of 10-15 pounds that he rigged with a huge sea demon hook. That's how he caught that giant 1000 pound black marlin. He didn't use those stupid crayon colored lures that look like a woman should be wearing them in her hair or something...” 



“Those bonito baits are too damn big, nothing that swims could swallow them” 
“Yeah, I never heard of anyone using baits that big and _four _huge baits, don't you think that will just scare a marlin away – he will think the baits are going to eat him” “Trust me, it will be all right” :q

Gruß 

Zandermouse


----------



## Wollebre (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

dann ein kleiner Tip Plastik zu retten: mein Freund, der 8 Jahre kreuz und quer durch die Weltmeere gesegelt ist, schwört auf in Streifen geschnittene Plastik Einkaufstüten.
Hatte damit mehr Erfolg als mit den teuren Jigs und konnte mit den verschiedenen Farben kostenlos experimentieren.


----------



## MartinVahldiek (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Hallo an alle,

bevor ich was zu den Koedern sage, wollte ich mal was loswerden. Ich lese oft im Anglerboard und poste auch gerne ab und zu mal. Im Big Game Forum mache ich das aber nur ungerne. Irgendwie herrscht hier ein komischer Tonfall und vieles wird ruck zuck in der Luft zerrissen. Ich denke, dass das einige vom posten hier abhalten wird.

Ich habe zwei Jahre am Rande des Pemba Channels in Tanga, Tansania geangelt mit einem lokalen Holzboot. Ich bin eher ein little big gamer. Jedenfalls habe ich meine besten Erfolge mit einer Kombination aus Plastik und Fisch gehabt. Mit grossem Abstand hat das die meisten Bisse gebracht. Vor allem hatte ich Plastikkoeder aus dem little big game Programm von Spro. Ich finde, die sehen Klasse aus. Ich kenne relativ wenig andere Koeder. Ich habe aber auch mit normalen Plastik Skirst und ner kleinen Bleikugel kombiniert mit einem Koderfisch geschleppt (macht auch ne blasenspur) und auch Fische gefangen. Plastik mit einem sauber geriggten Ballyhoo waren fuer mich immer erste Wahl (Bonito Bauchlappen und Squid Streifen gingen auch gut!). Absolut wichtig ist, dass die Hakenspitzen frei sind (wegen der Fehlbisse) und dass der Koederfisch gerade laeuft und sich nicht dreht. Einfach und umkompliziert mit einem grossen Haken war fuer mich insgesamt am erfolgreichsten. Hatte vorher viel versucht..... Am Anfang habe ich Circle Hooks versucht mit release clips. Hat nie so richtig hingehauen und eine Menge Fehlbisse produziert. Ich wuerde daher grosse normale Einzelhaken empfehlen und statt relaese clips eher mal bei einem "Anfasser" manuell mit dem Freilauf der Rolle den Koeder abtaumeln lassen. Ist einfach praktikabeler, wenn man kein professionelles Boot hat.

Ich denke, dass ueberall auf der Welt 90% der Fische auf 10% der Flaeche sind und es vor allem darauf ankommt zur rechten Zeit am rechten Fleck zu sein. Beim Big Game ist sonst nach meiner Erfahrung vor allem die Schleppggeschwindigkeit absolut wichtig. Wenn man also an einer guten Stelle mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit faehrt (fuer mich waren das zwischen 5,5 und 7 Knoten), dann ist der Plastikteil des Koeders zumindest etwas zweitrangig und eine ganze Menge verschiedener Koeder wird dann Fische fangen. (bezogen auf Plastik-Fisch Kombies)

Die richtigen Stellen kennen mit grosser Sicherheit die lokalen Fischer am besten. Bei Schleppgeschwindigkeiten hilft Fachliteratur. Durch die oft geringe Motorisierung und den wirtschaftlichen Zwang der lokalen Fischer moeglichst wenig Sprit zu verbrauchen hat sich bezogen auf Schleppgeschwindigkeiten recht wenig Wissen aufgebaut.

Ich denke, dass es nicht unbedingt auf den besten Koeder ankommt, sondern auf die vorher genannten Faktoren - vielleicht taeusche ich mich auch. Aber ich glaube es ist wie immer beim Fischen. Sicher wuerde beim Dorschangeln und sauber gefuehrter Effzett Blinker an der richtigen Stellen auch mehr Erfolg bringen als ein falsch gefuehrter Highend-Pilker.

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was nun mit meiner Antwort passiert......

Viele Gruesse

Martin


----------



## Tortugaf (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

MartinVahldiek das mit den Ton |krach:,fühle ich genauso. #d

Es ist Schade !!! , weil wir so keine Gemeinde im positiven Sinn werden.Aber ich hoffe das sich dass, noch mal ändert.Ich hoffe auch, das die sich hier, aus verständlichen Gründen nur *noch Leser,* die Härte u.grösse Besitzen sich unberührt von dem, doch noch was von ihren Wissen beizutragen. Einfach auf bestimmte Provokationen nicht Näher eingehen.Es gibt hier im Forum, so glaube ich, genug Leser die das zu Schätzen wissen.Ich bin ein begeisterter Angler, der so auch ein Change hat noch was dazu zu lernen u.gerne auch anderen hilft.
G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## zulu (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Der trööt driftet mal wieder in eine andere richtung

Wir könnten doch darüber reden ob hartköpfe grundsätzlich schlechter fangen als weichköpfe, oder umgekehrt. 

|kopfkrat
Die startfrage war doch :  was ist euer ultimative ...

und nicht 

lebender skipjack besser als plastikköder ?

das wissen wir doch das ein schöner

frischer bonito oder kleiner thun ein superköder  für marlin ist.

Nur, habe ich auch einen  zur verfügung ?  

Wenn nicht , wie fange ich mir einen ?

Natürlich mit plastikködern.

 Die letzten 3 ruten hinter dem boot laufen meine 3 marlinköder , mit den anderen versuche ich zusammen mit der crew bonitos zu fangen.

Was passiert?  Mister marlin kommt auf den rechten ausleger

und entscheidet sich mitten im bonitoschwarm für meinen  kleinen moldcraft chubby chugger in pink/weiss

Warum denn das ?

Oder wie erst kürzlich passiert :

 Ein sportsfreund 

kommt moldcraftschleppend auf dem heimweg in seinen hafen in ein seegebiet in dem viele bonitos an der oberfläche zu sehen sind. 

Viele boote sind dort versammelt, denn im nebenort ist eine
billfish competition.

Alle schleppen livebait. Dümpeln so vor sich hin und hoffen.

Beim passieren dieser stelle macht es bumms und was hat mr. marlin gefressen ?

Den blau/weissen superchugger ganz hinten am band.

Die competition blieb übrigens marlinlos, 

An diesem tag gab es nur einen einzigen marlin in beiden orten.

Den vom sportsfreund. :m

  pro plastik :vik: pro softhaed

schönen tag noch

Z.


----------



## freibadwirt (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Ich möchte beim nächsten Tournament auf den Philippinen
> auf Marlin schleppen und gewinnen. |supergri
> 
> Releasen werde ich nur Fische, die für die Wertung belanglos
> ...


 
Hallo Zandermouse
wie Gernot  schon geschrieben hat hast du da ja wirklich großes vor . Hoffe mal du weist worauf du dich da einläst von relativ kleinen Booten auf Marline der 200 kg Klasse zu fischen .Wenn so ein Teil am Hacken hängt können die extrem böse:q werden . Da gehört ne menge Erfahrung und eine sehr gute Crew dazu so einen Fisch  zu landen . Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück für dein Vorhaben .
Was mich noch intessieren würde wo fischst du da auf den Philipinen ? Hast du vielleicht einen Link oder Adresse von Hotels und den Booten fisch nähmlich auch sehr gern von Kleinbooten #6.
 Gruß Andreas |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## zandermouse (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Hallo Freibadwird,

der folgende Link, läd zwar sehr langsam, aber dürfte einiges an Infos rüberbringen:

http://www.siargaogamefishing.com/index.php?option=com_rsgallery2&Itemid=60

Die Hardcore- Angler werden alle beim örtlichen Meister privat untergebracht und beköstigt, da bessere Hotels und Restaurants fast alle im Nachbarort General Luna zu finden sind. Das ist aber auch gut so, denn so nehmen alle an einem großen runden Tisch, wie die Ritter der Tafelrunde, platz und es kann bis tief in die Nacht gefachsimpelt werden.

General Luna(läd viel schneller):

http://www.coconutstudio.com/GENERALLUNAfinX.htm

Gruß |wavey:|bigeyes

Zandermouse


----------



## serviola (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Zandermäuschen,
Das sind zwei wirklich feine Links.
Da wächst die Lust und das Fernweh in meiner Brust.


----------



## Pargo Man (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Ahoi Zusammen, 
bin neu hier und melde mich aus Angola im Südatlantik. Hier wohne/fische ich seit November 2006. 

TORTUGAF, ahoi erneut. Das hast Du lecker auf den Punkt gebracht: Naturköder und Hanibal Lecter! 

Im Süd-Ost-Atlantik benutzt man viel Williamson Angelface PearlRed, also kontrastreiche Rottöne mit schwarzen Punkten drin. Kaum einer hier geht ohne die MOLDCRAFT WideRange oder SuperChugger (32cm) auf Marlin. Je nach Jahreszeit eher blaue Varianten, oder grüne, wenn Dorado-Saison ist. Ich hab dann noch einen schwarz-purpur-goldenen "Marula" von BigT in 24cm. Der funktioniert auf Marlin und sogar Segelfische hatte ich da dran.


----------



## serviola (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Hey Pargo M.,
herzlich Willkommen in heimischen Gefilden. Wo du dich überall rum treibst, mein lieber Jan.


----------



## Pargo Man (14. Januar 2009)

*zurück zum Thema*

... ach ja: 
Einzelhaken helfen die Unfallgefahr beim Abködern zu senken. 

... und noch was:
Müsste ich ein "Reisepäckchen" fürs Tropenfischen mit geschleppten Kunstködern packen, dann sähe es etwa so aus wie hier unten.

Petri Heil beim Wettfischen. Macht sicher viel Spass.
Salümittnand!
Pargo

PS:
Moin Moin Jott Wind in E,

frio in Catalunia? War ja wohl seit Menschengedenken nicht mehr so klamm, oder? Mountainbike auf Stollenreifen umgeriggt?

Ja, da fehlt mir nach 26 Monaten Afro-Tropicalismo die Routine.

Ansonsten alles klar hier, und Danke der Nachfrage. Bin in Vorbereitung auf die "Concursos". 24/25. Jan der nächste hier, Feb noch einer über drei Tage, dann Lobito "epico" vom 22 bis 20 Mar und da wollen wir dies Jahr mitmischen. Kann schon kaum noch pennen. Frischen "Halfbeak/Ballyhoo" hab ich 25kg gepökelt und eingefroren. Wusste gar nicht, dass die Viecher bis gut 30cm lang werden (ohne Schnabel).


----------



## Jetblack (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

@Pargo Man ... wie Jürgen schon sagte  Interessant "wer" sich "wo" bewegt. Ich komm ins big-game-board ... und dann findest Du 5 Tage später deinen Weg hier her.

Was sind denn das für Wobbler unten rechts (und wie gross sind die - da fehlt ein wenig der Grössenvergleich)? Ich frag einfach deswegen, weil ich mal die kalten Gefilde verlassen werde und mich daher im (legitimen?) Einkaufsrausch befinde }


----------



## Tortugaf (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Hola pagoman, herzlich willkommen, hier geht es zur Zeit etwas ruppiger |krach: zu. Aber es ist besser als Monate langes Schweigen. Aber ich bin da ganz optimistisch #q, das wird hier noch schön gemütlich. |gr: :m
Weichkopf (Softhead) ist hier auch ein Favorit. Schwarzrot war der erfolgreichste, laut Aussage das Kapitän . Aber er steht auch auf die grossen schweren mit durchsichtigen harten angeschrägten Köpfen, platschen besser u. laufen immer in kleinen Haken so wie einflüchtende Fisch. 
Er hatte ein leuchten in den Augen als er die Lure geriggt hat.|kopfkrat
G.Tortugaf


----------



## Pargo Man (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

BIG Tortugaf, 
alles Klar auf dieser Seite von Neujahr? Hoffe Dir gehts gut. Bist zurück in Europa?
Ich häng mal meine Willys "Angel Face" und den von Dir beschriebenen "Cavitator" in rotschwarz hier als Bild an. Der grosse "Angelface" ist 37cm, die "Cavitator"s 30 und 20, der 30cm "Pulsator" silver-purpur-schwarz ist auch mords fängig. Die MOLDCRAFTs habe ich auch nicht nur als Deko... 3 Stück 30cm Chugger, für die Farbcombis siehe bitte Bildchen. Zuguterletzt noch der Williamson Australian Runner in 23cm... klar, der ist für Wahoo, YellowFinTuna und schnuckelige Dorados, läuft aber unter der übrigen Präsentation bis 8kn einwandfrei mit.


----------



## zandermouse (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*



Pargo Man schrieb:


> Im Süd-Ost-Atlantik benutzt man viel Williamson Angelface PearlRed, also kontrastreiche Rottöne mit schwarzen Punkten drin. Kaum einer hier geht ohne die MOLDCRAFT WideRange oder SuperChugger (32cm) auf Marlin. Je nach Jahreszeit eher blaue Varianten, oder grüne, wenn Dorado-Saison ist. Ich hab dann noch einen schwarz-purpur-goldenen "Marula" von BigT in 24cm. Der funktioniert auf Marlin und sogar Segelfische hatte ich da dran.


 
@Pargo Man,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

zu Deinem Beitrag. So war das ursprünglich von mir beabsichtigt. Ich wollte ganz einfach wissen: Wer mit welchem Lure schon einen Marlin gefangen hat oder Jemand kennt der so etwas vollbracht hat und deswegen jetzt auch auf diesen Lure schwört. Meine Frage war wahrscheinlich nicht *präzis* genug formuliert. 

Um so mehr freut es mich, dass endlich mal ein Big Gamer wunderbar verwertbare Tips gibt. Das gilt selbstverständlich auch für Martin Vahldiek's Beitrag. :k 

Schön, dass Du hier bist !:q

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Pargo Man (14. Januar 2009)

*Ehrensache*

Ähhhh, Zandermouse, 
spar Dir bitte das Lob. Klingelt mir so komisch im Mittelohr. Was bei mir hin und wieder im Südatlantik funktioniert, muss nicht zwangsläufig im Pazifik Deine Schlacht gewinnen.

Trotzdem, die MOLDCRAFTs darf ich Dir nicht unterschlagen. Da fehlte hier oben mein Bildchen, sorry, wollte ich nicht unterschlagen. Hoffentlich musst Du jetzt nicht meinetwegen einen weiteren Koffer aufgeben am Lufthansaschalter...

Im Bild:
- 11,5inch / ca 31cm SuperChugger
- 11 inch / ca 30cm Softknob
- 8,5 inch / ca 21cm Hooker
Erfahrung damit: 
Alle enorm produktiv; schon ein paar mal neue Vorfächer geknotet, weil die alten vom Sail/Marlinschnabel aufgerauht waren

Nicht im Bild aber:
super abgefahren - 8,5 inch / ca 21 cm 4-eyed monster
super gross - 22 inch / ca 56cm Reel Tight Magnum


Ohne Flax:
Ich hab die SuperChugger und das andere Plastik-Gerödel bald 50 mal vom Kleinboot ohne Ausleger und ein halbes Dutzend mal von 30Fuss Charter probiert. Solange die Chugger sich die Konkave voll Luft holen können, so alle 60-90 Sekunden, machen die ein unwiderstehliches "Schlürfgeräusch" für Marlin und Co. Die Burschen knallen Dir mit Vollgas von querab in den Spread und suchen, bis sie den Chugger zu fassen haben. Was für ein Schauspiel!

Mein Eindruck: 
Fahr die Leinen vom Kleinboot also kurz genug. Grundsätzlich kommt der Marlin schon aus Trotz und Gehabe bis fast an Deinen Heckspiegel und guckt sich bei 18hundert Touren Deinen Propeller an, so sehr ist er der Chef im Laden. Distanz vom Heck ist also rein eine Frage des Eintrittswinkels der Leine. Je länger die Leinen, um so flacher gehts zur Sache und um so mehr sollte der Kopf des "Lure"s angeschrägt sein, oder um so höher musst Du die Leinen versuchen in die Takelage zu fummeln... nimm Dir dazu ein paar Auslöserclips mit (... oder Holzwäscheklammern und Paketgummis). 

Noch was:
Je schneller Du fährst, um so mehr "springt" Dein Spread. Irgendwann hat der Spread dann mehr Scheuch- als Lockwirkung, weil er so gar nicht mehr dem natürlichen Fluchtverhalten der Marlinbeute ähnelt. 

Maßnahme:
Also entweder mehr Leine geben, oder Gas wegnehmen, oder aber ganz hinterhältig einen Auslöserclip am Rollenfuss anschlagen und die Leine dadurch flacher führen... 

Lecker:
Wäre ich der "Chef" würde ich diese hier knabbern wollen.


----------



## Pargo Man (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

... so und nun soll auch gut sein.... aber einen hab ich noch:

Vielleicht kennst/hast Du den schon, Big-Kahuna, einen hohlen 53cm Spiegel-Teaser mit einer Metallkugel drin.

Aus der Belegklampe in der Steuerbordecke vom Heck auf 8m eingestellt, gibt der bei uns Licht- und Schallreflexe ins Wasser, die unter Wasser den "Chef" aus 50m und mehr im Umkreis anlocken. Was soll ich sagen? Der Spaß ist grenzenlos. Wir fahren nicht mehr ohne raus.


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Hallo Pargo, welcome,:m
Super Bilder die Du  mitbringst!
Danke dafür!#6#6#6
Das ist ja mal ein genialer Einstieg!
Liest man hier wirklich selten im Board!


Und schon habe ich eine Frage, ich bin halt ein ewiger Anfänger!

Mich interessieren ganz besonders die MOLDCRAFT SOFT KNOB LURES

Wie fangen die so?  Und wie riggers Du die? 

Es gab mal von AREA RULE ENGINEERING die TuNobs:

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...ame&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=de&client=firefox-a

Leider habe ich die Dinger nie wieder gefunden.
Moldcraft hat die anscheinend geschluckt… ;+
Ich fand die Lures genial, gerade wenn man sie lang schleppt.








Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## Pargo Man (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Olah Gernot, 

Danke für die Blumen, nuh lass aber mal ab. Ein wundervoller Fisch (Sail, oder?) und ebenso schöne TLD2/30? Leicht, günstig und robust. 

Soft Knob:
Sehe ich genau wie Du, hinter der übrigen Präsentation an der langen Leine fahren, gern mit einem großen "Soft Bird" davor. Fangen tut er eigentlich wenig. Wegen der dunklen, schmalen Silouette setze ich ihn nur morgens bei ruhigem Wasser und flachem Sonnenstand oder trübem Wetter ein. Sail/Marlin haben noch nie drauf gebissen, nur Thun bisher. An der langen Leine fahre ich daher lieber den schlanken BigT "Marula" hier oben oder den etwas dickeren und helleren "Pulsator". Da hatte ich schon öfter die Vorfächer zu erneuern, die zuvor Sail und Marlin zugerichtet hatten. Meine Rechnerverbindung flutscht nicht so gut. Trotzdem versuch ich noch zwei Bilder anzuhängen:
a) Soft Knob 31,5cm - 200 lbs Vorfach - 10 Haken an Stahlsehne gekrimpt und mit Schrumpfschlauch versteift
b) Pulsator 30cm - 300 lbs Vorfach - 12 Haken an gedoppeltem/gekrimptem Vorfach mit Isoband versteift
c) BigT Marula 24cm - 130 F.C. Vorfach - 10 Haken an gedoppeltem/gekrimptem Vorfach mit Isoband versteift... kräftig zugerichtet beim letzten Sail
Ich hoffe man kann's ein wenig erkennen.

Anfänger:
Ich bin selber noch lange Anfänger, komm aber recht oft zum Fischen. Die Gedanke, die Du Dir zwischen zwei Urlauben machst, mache ich mir in den 14 Tagen zwischen den Ausfahrten. Dann kommt noch ein bisschen Sports- und Teamgeist dazu, und der Cocktail ist perfekt. Seit November 2007 fischen wir die nationalen Meisterschaften mit. Den Groß-Yachty's ist vor der 5,85m "Ska Rumba IV" oder der 6,25m "Djamila 2" längst das Lächeln vergangen. Zwischen Oktober und Juni gehts gewöhnlich einmal pro Monat für 2 oder mehr Wettkampftage raus. Zwischen den Wettkämpfen werfen wir noch einen Tag "Team-Training" ein aber im Tournament auf Zuruf Segelfisch, Marlin, satte 20 Pfünder Thune und Dorados zu fischen, das ist schon ganz schön schwierig. Einen Podestplatz wollen wir uns diese Saison erarbeiten. Mitte November hatte es schon fast geklappt, aber eben nur 4ter, trotz zwei Seglern und einem Blue... .

Der "harte" Kern des Team "Malta da Kianda":
Mein Commodore Xico und ich, sein Sohn "Super"-Sach, unser Freund Abrahao und dessen grosser Sohn Imbrahim "Eagle-Eyes", und stets als Reservisten die Doktoren Caleba und Markus. Gefischt wird nach IGFA Regeln. Eine Mannschaft besteht aus vier "rotierenden" Anglern und ggf einem "Gefechtsrudergänger", der jedoch nicht eingreifen darf. 

Fazit: Wettbewerb belebt das Geschäft und so wünsche ich dem Threadstarter und Wettkampfneuling "Zander" Hals und Beinbruch.


----------



## serviola (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

Aber Hallo Jan,
da zeigst du uns ja jede Menge Goodies.
Aber dein ultimativer Knaller:

*Oil Rig Islander Tube XXXL in hakenlos schwarz,*

den hältst du uns allen vor. 

Für mich der ultimative Marlinlure, wie konnte ich das nur vergessen!!!
Das blöde ist nur, dass bei der Releaserei der Fisch dann immer so kopflos daher kommt.

Stell doch mal das Bild dazu ein.


----------



## Pargo Man (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was ist Euer ultimative Blue Marlin Lure ?*

... und da isser: 
Cabinda Provinz, Angola, Verladeschlauch vom Rohöltanker 2,50m Durchmesser und sein "natürlicher" Feind, der besoffene, atlantische Blaue Marlin... daneben gehackt und dann doch von den Franzosen im Namen des "Presidente" eingefangen...

Ahoi Jürgen und Dir einen BG Gruß,


----------

